# Kelly's Diesel Cruze



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Decided it was time I posted my car! 
Been working with diesel vehicles for the last five years and decided to pick up a Cruze as none of my coworkers had one. We have a variety of light duty diesels(VW, Mercedes, BMW, RAM, Jeep) so I have a lot to compare it to and so far I have been impressed. 
Picked up the 2014 diesel with 32k miles and a check engine light for the DEF heater. Had the light taken care of under warranty and then started digging into the car.

Things I have done so far: 
Standard services (oil and filters)
Black vinyl on the bowties
Smoked tail lights from Mixxedautodesigns
Scangauge II
35% window tint
Trifecta Tune.

Things to do:
Wheels
Suspension
Hopefully some engine mods!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good start. How do you like the scan gauge? I plan on installing a round one in a pillar post pod someday.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Good start. How do you like the scan gauge? I plan on installing a round one in a pillar post pod someday.


I'm a big fan of it. I can monitor when the vehicle is getting ready to perform a DPF regen and when it is finished which is nice. That is the main reason I got it but I do enjoy monitoring the EGT levels too.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

With the quality of those pictures, put your Cruzen in for Cruze of the Month.

Very good looking Cruze.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks similar to mine.. but much nicer! I'm 24 but old fashioned and a little late to the high tech computer controlled cars, what do you guys mean but "DPF" and "EGT"? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Chevy_Country said:


> what do you guys mean but "DPF" and "EGT"?


To get the diesels to meet the emissions regulations car makers are using a diesel particulate filter(dpf) in the exhaust system. The DPF is designed to to remove the soot from exhaust fumes on the diesel vehicle. When the DPF gets full the vehicle goes through a regeneration(regen) where the soot is burnt off at a high temp. 

The EGT stands for exhaust gas temperature. Lets you monitor the temp and you can notice it increase as the vehicle gets ready to begin a regen.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

call me kelly said:


> To get the diesels to meet the emissions regulations car makers are using a diesel particulate filter(dpf) in the exhaust system. The DPF is designed to to remove the soot from exhaust fumes on the diesel vehicle. When the DPF gets full the vehicle goes through a regeneration(regen) where the soot is burnt off at a high temp.
> 
> The EGT stands for exhaust gas temperature. Lets you monitor the temp and you can notice it increase as the vehicle gets ready to begin a regen.


Thank you! Makes sense!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

So what happens when you have to, say, go to a meeting, and your car decides to do a regen?

You have to keep driving during a regen right?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

sparkman said:


> So what happens when you have to, say, go to a meeting, and your car decides to do a regen?
> 
> You have to keep driving during a regen right?


You can stop a regen up to 3 times(I'm pretty sure) without an issue. It will just start the process again when the car gets up to operating temp(slightly less than half on the gauge).

The only time an issue will come up is when the car is in the "pre-regen" stage and preparing to start the regen. During this part the vehicle is adding fuel to the DPF to burn off the soot. If you stop it during this period the vehicle will think the DPF is full. The pre-regen phase takes about two mins and you can monitor it on the scangauge. If you stop it during this point you will need to have a manual regen completed, either by the dealer or the Biscan add-on to the Torque app.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

call me kelly said:


> Things I have done so far:
> Standard services (oil and filters)
> Black vinyl on the bowties
> Smoked tail lights from Mixxedautodesigns
> ...


Check, Check and double check...great start so far, looking awesome! Thumbs up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

A few more photos!

Here she is hanging out with a few diesel coworkers. 
BMW 335d, MkIV Jetta TDI ALH, and the CTD








Old air filter vs new


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Got a new pair of shoes for the car and mounted a set of General Altimax Arctics on the OE rims.


----------

